# Dad Explains Reality to his son



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Son, doing homework, asks dad the difference between "hypothetical" and "Reality".

Dad thinks for a moment, then says "Son, go ask your mother if she would sleep with a strange man for $500,000."

Son comes back saying " Mom said 'yes', but what does that have to do with my question?"

Dad says "Now go upstairs and ask your sister the same thing."

Son comes back "She said 'sure, why not?', but what does that have to do with my question?"

Dad says "Well, son, _hypothetically_, our family is now worth a million bucks, but in _reality_, you and I are living with two sluts."


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------

